# Frustrated...its really hard to find an egg free dog food



## Bliss (Jul 23, 2008)

We want to get a puppy and need to find a dog food that is egg free (and nut free) due to my son's severe allergies (if the dog ate egg-containing food and licked DS or if DS touched the food, he could end up in the hospital)

I think Ive read the ingredients on about a zillion different brands and have only come up with 2 possibilities (Wellness and California naturals). Id really like to find 1 more so that if the dog doesnt do well on a particular brand, we have some choice as to what to switch to.

edited to add: sometimes egg is a "hidden" ingredient and is listed as lecithin or natural flavors


----------



## Touleh (Jan 9, 2009)

I think "Ziwi Peak" is all natural, no egg, no nuts. It looks a bit like beef jerkey, and they have many different flavors. You would only have to feed your dog once a day, it will give all the dog needs with one serving (amount varies by the weight of the dog). It's a bit expensive, but worth it. VERY good for your dog, I've heard nothing but good things about it  Hope that helps!


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

I looked at Orijen, the six fish blend and I didn't see any egg, it's a good brand *I like it anyways*. I did see sunflower oil, would that be o.k.?
I'm going through the Dog Food Analysis site to read, you might want to look at it too.
Cheers


----------



## Bliss (Jul 23, 2008)

ambercober said:


> I looked at Orijen, the six fish blend and I didn't see any egg, it's a good brand *I like it anyways*. I did see sunflower oil, would that be o.k.?
> I'm going through the Dog Food Analysis site to read, you might want to look at it too.
> Cheers


thanks so much 
both of these foods have lecithin, so I'll have to call the company to see if its egg-based or not


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you thought about feeding a raw diet?


----------



## SHBrady (Aug 10, 2009)

My daughter has a severe egg allergy as well. I am researching dog foods as we are picking up our new golden retriever at the end of the month. I have found California Naturals does not contain eggs. I haven't tested it yet, but based on the ingredients listed there does not seem to be any eggs as well as no licithen. My mom has 2 dogs and gives them Rachel Ray's Nutrish. My daughter has not reacted to that as of yet, but her dogs aren't big "lickers" either. Please let me know if you find any that work great for you. I too want to have a few options that keep both of my babies healthy and happy.


----------



## megbot (Aug 3, 2009)

Natural Balance has a number of limited ingredient foods. The chicken one appears to be egg free: http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/SP_Chicken.html

They also have a vegan food, which is definitely egg free. Though I've read various stories of dog's thriving on a vegetarian diet, I don't trust it. I'd supplement it with plenty of fresh meat, or canned meaty food: http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/Vegetarian.html


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> Have you thought about feeding a raw diet?


this was my thought as well.


raw is pretty easy and very healthy once you get the hang of it..

homecooking would be another option...simply do not add egg to your recipes.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Orijen 6 Fish and Orijen Adult both don't have any egg. Don't feed the Regional Red formula though, that one has egg.

Ziwipeak is awesome as well. It's basically raw feeding but dehydrated and make into jerky. It's so expensive though.


----------



## Lisa Hoffman (Apr 18, 2012)

SHBrady said:


> My daughter has a severe egg allergy as well. I am researching dog foods as we are picking up our new golden retriever at the end of the month. I have found California Naturals does not contain eggs. I haven't tested it yet, but based on the ingredients listed there does not seem to be any eggs as well as no licithen. My mom has 2 dogs and gives them Rachel Ray's Nutrish. My daughter has not reacted to that as of yet, but her dogs aren't big "lickers" either. Please let me know if you find any that work great for you. I too want to have a few options that keep both of my babies healthy and happy.


Yes, it is a few years later, but if this is an issue for anyone else; I wanted to add that I have fed my Pit mix for 4.5 years Big Red Dog Food (Nuggets) it does not have FISH or EGG in it. It is very easy on the wallet but that was not what I was seeking. Many Pit's are known for the problems with Flatulence. She had a strong case of it. When I rescued her at 6 months I had the time of it trying many expensive foods, and all kinds, and at the feed store I found one, Big Red, that had neither of these in it. Now to let all be known, on other sites, this food is not rated very highly but my Vet approves, she has a healthy shiny coat, plenty and PLENTY of activity level; and is in great shape. My newly Adopted dog is eating this too, as I don't want any food issues with the two of them, although the new dog is a mutt mixture of shepherd collie with beagle thrown in the mix. He could probably eat whatever. Just so you know there are other options out there. I get this food at feed and seed stores - not sold in any Grocery Stores that I know of. They both love it too. I am an Animal Rights Activist and would not do anything that wasn't in the best interest of my animals. She can now fart all day long without farting us out of house and home (could wake you from a deep sleep - and watch out if you are a gagger or puker!) LOL. Just to put the info out there.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

After looking at the ingredients of this food on Dog Food Advisor, I have to say no one on this forum would (most likely, anyway) feed this food. It is only rated a 1 Star......Sorry, but it may be working for your dog and it's your choice to feed it, but there are much better choices out there that seem to have much healthier ingredients. Just my opinion.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

with severely allergic children, i would not feed a commercial product. even if it contains no nuts or eggs, the product could be manufactured in a place that does use nuts and eggs and that can be serious to a child.

i would home cook or feed raw.


----------



## CRogers (May 15, 2012)

Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato is good for us. My two dogs are allergic to chicken, eggs and pork. Dogs who are allergic to chicken will also be allergic to eggs and anything with FOWL in them. I worked for a dermatology vet and recognized the problem in my dogs immediately. I do not feed lamb and rice sue to gas problems. I have also cooked fresh venison for them and fed them that with sweet potatoes and other raw fresh veggies they like.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

CRogers said:


> Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato is good for us. My two dogs are allergic to chicken, eggs and pork. Dogs who are allergic to chicken will also be allergic to eggs and anything with FOWL in them. I worked for a dermatology vet and recognized the problem in my dogs immediately. I do not feed lamb and rice sue to gas problems. I have also cooked fresh venison for them and fed them that with sweet potatoes and other raw fresh veggies they like.


i think the OP is talking about her children.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think the OP posted this in 2009 .


----------

